# Go Zara!



## Nosey (30 July 2012)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Nosey (30 July 2012)

....lovely round....woo woo!


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (30 July 2012)

Wow! Incredible. My heart was in my mouth the whole round but she's done it!!


I was wondering, if the immense roar of the crowd, the baton banging, flag waving, loud whooping from the crowds as Zara rode past them is a positive or a negative thing for the horse?


----------



## Nosey (30 July 2012)

It adds another dimension that's for sure. Mary said it buzzed Archie up but you can't knock the crowds enthusiasm. Fantastic stuff!


----------

